# Breeding Kubotai?



## Majsa (7 Jan 2018)

Hi there,

Anyone experience in breeding Microdevario Kubotai? I have a new school of 8 in my 45L QT tank at the moment and started wondering if it's tough to get them to spawn and to raise any fry. I hear it isn't particularly difficult but my water values are probably not ideal. The PH in the QT is 7.9-8, KH 7 and GH 8. Is this worth a try, possibly with peat? Or would I need RO water (not ready for it yet, I think...)? I have some catappa leaves in the tank, they don't seem to do much with the water.

The fish are eventually going to my 175L main tank with lower PH due to CO2. There are already, among other fish, 3 Kubotais in there (I think females), the strong survivors of a disease which wiped out most of the newly purchased Kubotais two months ago. Kind of wanting to give this fish something back and hoping to get a bigger school.

I am totally new to breeding and I wonder if there is any chance before I start cultivating infusoria and ordering worm cultures...Looking forward to hearing your experiences and advice.


----------



## zozo (7 Jan 2018)

I'm not experienced breeder with any spieces what so ever, tho i have a small school of kobutai and see them beeing pregnant regularly. Obviously if they are pregnant at one point they will scatter the eggs.  And there is where the technique comes around the corner.. They scatter the eggs and the rest of it is left to nature. Ph aint the issue nor is any other particular water value like kh or gh.. Key is once eggs are scattered,that the eggs and fry is not eaten. In a heavily planted community tank it is a matter of luck if any fry ever survives, if it does it likely wont be in large numbers, maybe 1 or 2 but usualy non, all get eaten. Even if there is parental care, if the pressure is to high from other tank mates they likely will not survive..

This is what you need to prevent. A spieces that scatters eggs and after that doesn't care for the eggs or the fry.. It is best to keep them in a tank with a false bottom created from a mesh material. The eggs are scattered, fall through the mesh to the bottom so the adults can't reach this to eat it again. Usualy this is done in a tidy clean bare bottom tank, that way you recognize the eggs laying on the bottom. Than you know it's time to take out the parents and than once hatched you take care of the fry and rear them to good health.

The difficulty lays in having a clean bare bottom tank with a healthy water quality. If you fail at having this, you are in risk of fungus on the eggs and or diseases in the fry etc. Preventing this requires some knowledge and preparations. Not saying it is difficult, but it takes a seperate tank and rather a lot of attention and care.

The breeding process is rather pretty easy and natural, throw them together and wait till the get pregnant.. Rearing the fry in a stable and healthy bare bottom invironment can be difficult if you lack the knowledge how to do that.


----------



## Edvet (8 Jan 2018)

If you have the room to move fish around, just put a male and one or two female in a floating container in the otherwise fishless tank. Scattered eggs fall out, take the parents out. Voila
Or try a floating breederbox


----------



## Majsa (8 Jan 2018)

Thanks zozo and Edvet. Maybe I can give this a try. I will keep the group in the quarantine for a couple of more weeks and decide then if I could leave a couple or so in the QT where they could breed. Will the breeder box work too when the eggs float at the surface? I read that the Kubotais lay their eggs among floating plants. 

Where do you get your microworm or vinegar eels cultures? Are these also suitable food for the adults?


----------



## zozo (8 Jan 2018)

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/microdevario-kubotai/
Read: Reproduction. For a brief description..



Majsa said:


> Where do you get your microworm or vinegar eels cultures?



Best chances are at the private sector. subscribe and ask here at the "Wanted-Who helps?" section.
http://www.aquaplantexchange.nl/phpBB3/index.php
I know certain members now and then offer startup cultures for sale. So if nothing is for sale at the moment, ask and you maybe can make a reservation.


----------



## dw1305 (9 Jan 2018)

Hi all, 





zozo said:


> I know certain members now and then offer startup cultures for sale.


I have both if you can't find any. I've posted them to the Netherlands before and I think it was only about £5 for postage

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (9 Jan 2018)

There is a seller in the Netherlands too


----------



## Majsa (9 Jan 2018)

Thank you for the offer! I found out that a killi club sells them too. I'll start with practicing with artemia first, good to get handy with things and I am sure the adults will like it


----------

